# Center-Pull Brakes



## wrongway (Dec 6, 2020)

Are these complicated to work on? I’d like to take them apart and clean them up. They seem to work just fine as is. They are on my recently acquired ‘78 Raleigh Super Grand Prix.


----------



## juvela (Dec 6, 2020)

-----

very simple

front is model nr. 610

rear is model nr. 750





-----


----------



## PfishB (Dec 6, 2020)

Actually pretty easy to dissassemble and work on, just use care when releasing the springs - they can bite a bit if you prang your finger.  I've done a ton of them,  mostly to clean and polish.  Your first time doing it only work on one at a time using the other as a reassembly reference - hard to mess up.


----------



## wrongway (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## kunzog (Dec 6, 2020)

just be sure you use the proper size wrench, it is easy to round off the bolts as they are probably tight.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 17, 2020)

center by tightening nut #6 with part #21 in position that puts pads equal distance from rim. toe in adjusts by bending brake arms with a cresent wrench tightened with shoes off. they look pretty good now. cool stop salmon color brake shoes will greatly improve stopping. enjoy, those are good brakes. fine bronze wool works great with alloy polish to clean them up nice and shinny.


----------



## many408 (Jan 1, 2021)

kunzog said:


> just be sure you use the proper size wrench, it is easy to round off the bolts as they are probably tight.




Perhaps more important (using the wrong size should be such an obvious error that if it happens the following won't be much use) is to use a socket ground flat at the entrance; the lead-in chamfers often are as deep as the spanner flats on these thin bolts, a flat ground socket is a little bit more difficult to get on - but *much* less likely to slip.


----------

